# Can and how do I freezing bread dough?



## jo_tp (May 14, 2002)

i just stumbled on to this site....i love it......friendly posts...good info....i've been asked to bake about 100 rolls for my niece's christening....i bake a lot of bread but have never frozen the shaped but unbaked portions.....i have read alot on subject but i would appreciate anybody who will share their knowledge ie: freezing techniques, wrapping, do's/don'ts, tips, fave recipes, etc....


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2002)

Hi jo,

Welcome to discusscooking!!!  Well, I'll tell you everything I know about bread making.......oh hum.......lalala.......well, that about sums it up!   

What I did find was kind of interesting though:  

TO PART-BAKE ROLLS: Place shaped and risen rolls in a slow oven, Gas No. 2 (300 degrees F/150 degrees C), for about 20 minutes. The rolls must be set but still pale in color. Cool. TO FREEZE: Pack cooled rolls in usable quantities in freezer bags. Seal and freeze. As the sides of the rolls are still slightly soft, care must be taken when packing to avoid squashing. STORAGE TIME: Up to 4 months. TO THAW AND FINISH BAKING: Unwrap and place frozen rolls in oven to thaw and complete baking. Bake white rolls at Gas No. 6 (400 degrees F/200 degrees C), brown rolls at Gas No. 8 (450 degrees F/230 degrees C) for 20 minutes.

**This site also said you could not really do this with loaves of bread because by the time the crust got a little color to it the inside of the loaf was still way underdone.  There really are some great bakers on this site so stay tuned!!!!!  I'm sure they have some tried and true methods - I only have cut and paste methods


----------



## BradTheDog (May 16, 2002)

if you are going to be freezing raw dough don't use instant yeast as it seldom gives the best results once  it has been frozen.


----------



## jo_tp (May 18, 2002)

elf....thanks so much....GREAT idea...i thought of that after i posted....i sometimes buy partially baked baguettes....i wasnt sure how long i should bake my rolls before freezing...i will try that for sure....
brad....thank you, also.....i use instant yeast so i will try maybe a few rolls instead of a bunch....do you think the recipe u use has something to do with it or definately the instant yeast? what if you tried instant yeast using a slow rise method, such as in the refrigerator? hmmmmmm...........


----------



## jo_tp (May 29, 2002)

elf....thanks for the help...i used your method yesterday...worked beautifully.....


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2002)

Wonderful jo  

I'm so glad it worked!


----------

